# Soap Stamping Manufactures



## Lrhea (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm looking to create my own personal stamp for my soap and am looking for insight into soap stamp manufactures or other helpful tips/ideas....Thanks!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 7, 2011)

Try here: http://soapimpressions.com/custom-stamps/


----------



## Lrhea (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks, I have been doing research and it seems like a lot of people are all saying soap impressions is the place to go.[/i]


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 8, 2011)

You're welcome. There is also a seller on Etsy that makes soap stamps. I don't know what their name is, but I'm sure you could find it if you go on Etsy site and search for soap stamp.


----------



## Lrhea (Jun 20, 2011)

I actually ended up going with a company called Owosso Graphics....very cheap( $31), fast turnaround (2days) and the stamp came out just the way I wanted it!

Great Alternative for custom stamps... http://www.owossographic.com/


----------



## shadowdancer (Jun 21, 2011)

what are the soap stamps made of? Brass? and do they stick to the soap after you push it in to make your impressions?  do you need to lube them with anything first? 

TIA

Im thinking it might be a nice thing to have for my larger soaps


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine are made from some type of lucite or acrylic. Unless the design is intricate, I have had no problems with stamping soap a day or two after it's been cut. I don't lube them with anything.


----------



## Iris Reola (Jul 31, 2011)

Has anyone purchased their alphabet set? I've been eyeballing them for a little while now and would love to purchase it so I could stamp the scent name into the soap.


----------



## Mr. Soap (Jul 31, 2011)

i have a stamp that is made of magnesium and i have no trouble stamping the soaps as soon as i cut them.  can't help you with the manufacturer though because i bought it from a friend of a friend on another forum.  i've had it well over 5 years now and never had any trouble with it.  doesn't stick at all and it's very intricate and detailed in places.  i paid $22 for it and am as happy as a lark with it!!!!


----------



## Lrhea (Aug 3, 2011)

well can you refer me to the friend of your friend on the other forum!?? haha


----------

